# Gtst vacuum line from intercooler



## Pepev8 (Jan 11, 2021)

I've just installed a new shiny intercooler in my gtst ,some things have improved but I now have a non







working dump valve and now have turbo flutter. I'm not complaining but my timing has also been thrown out to around 35 degrees and can't get it down
In the picture is a vacuum fitting coming off the intercooler pipework,where does it go and is it effecting the timing


----------

